# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Venlafaxine

## Heaven_Scent

Hi. what are peoples experience of venlafaxine? My Dr is hoping to prescribe this medication. I've looked online and there's a lot of horror stories and bad reviews. Has anyone got any positive stories? I've tried citalopram, sertraline and fluoxetine with no joy and unbearable side effects. I am not able to take sedating ADs as I work shifts. Thanks

----------


## Paula

I've been on venlafaxine for years and tolerate it well at a very high dose.  It's been brilliant for me. Most of the issues people have with it are if you forget to take a dose or are trying to reduce and stop taking it as discontinuation symptoms can be rough. However, it's an effective drug

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Did you find it was effective for low mood and increasing energy and motivation? I'm in a pretty bad place at the moment.

----------


## Paula

Definitely.

----------


## rose

I found it was good for my mood and got me going BUT it did sedate me a lot, so much in fact I came off it. So be careful at the beginning and be kind to yourself in case you get any side effects.
Welcome to DWD  :(hi):

----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thank you for your replies. I've got an appointment with psych next week (been waiting over 4 weeks for it) I'm really struggling at the moment and just want something to make me feel better enough so that that I can start putting things in to place that I know will improve my mood such as talking therapy and mild exercise so I can get back to work. I've been spending most of my days on the sofa but today I got up and had a shower which I'm pleased about. Glad I found this forum. I'm a member on one for anxiety which is brilliant but for the last few months my anxiety has given way to this horrible black hole of depression. I still have negative, racing thought patterns but with less of the physical symptoms.

----------


## rose

This forum is kind of for all things MH related, so anxiety, depression and all that comes with it. So feel free to talk about whatever you need to talk about.

----------


## Suzi

4 weeks isn't actually a long time to wait for a psych referral - I know it feels it, but my husband had to wait months... 
He's also changed recently to venlafexine and it's helped him hugely!

----------


## Heaven_Scent

I'm hoping it'll help me too if that's what they put me on. I just don't see things getting better at the moment and I know there is no miracle cure but anything would be an improvement at the moment.

----------


## Suzi

How are you doing?

----------


## Heaven_Scent

Hi Suzi. I went out for a walk this morning which has helped, still feeling flat but a little more motivated today  :):  Managed to get some housework done too. Afternoons seem to be the worst for me so trying to get things done on a morning whilst my head is clear. How are you?

----------


## Suzi

Better than I have been thanks. I had the privilege of seeing our middle child in her school production this afternoon! 

Can you plan something to do in the afternoons? Something like a treat or so?

----------


## Heaven_Scent

Good morning. How was the school production Suzi? I've perked up over the last few days so I'm hoping it will continue. Feeling more productive and a little more motivated but still flat.

----------


## Suzi

I can't tell you how awesome it was! Thanks for asking! 
Glad you are feeling at least a little brighter x

----------



----------


## Paula

That's a good move in the right direction  :):

----------


## shine

I've been on venalfaxine now for about 4 1/2 years. It's definitely the one that has helped me out the most after trying many others. But it's very important to take it at the same time every day and not to miss a dose. If I take it late or miss a dose I get headaches and side effects. Every medication works differently for everyone so always discuss any worries with your Dr. It is hard to withdraw from it but under the right guidance and support it will be easier. My max dose was 375. I then found a maintenance dose of 225mg which worked well for me. Now I have sussessfully reduced to 150mg and not planning on reducing again for a while. Also there are two forms. The quick release and the slow release xl version. Your Dr will tell you which is best for you. I started on the quick release but then changed to the xl. Good luck with it.

----------

Suzi (21-03-16)

----------


## magie06

That's a very positive post. Well done.

----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thank you for your replies. I've got my appointment with psych on Thursday and thinking that it'll be venlafaxine they put me on as my GP couldn't prescribe it. What should I expect at my appointment? Will they prescribe medication on the day?

----------


## Paula

I'm surprised your GP wouldn't prescribe venlafaxine as its used a lot but glad your psych appt is this week. Every one is different but It's likely your psychiatrist will talk you through your symptoms, your history medically (psychiatrists are more about the medication than talking therapies), and effectiveness of your current meds. They should give you your script on the spot, unless they want you to research and think through the meds they plan to give you, in which case they'll give you a few days/week or so before your next appt.

----------



----------


## Heaven_Scent

Thanks Paula I'm not currently on any meds apart from 2mg diazepam to use when needed. My GP prescribed citalopram a few weeks ago but it didn't agree with me at all, I've been on it before but I can't remember it being effective.

----------


## Suzi

I wonder why your GP can't prescribe it? It's one of our GPs who prescribes it for my husband..

----------


## Heaven_Scent

Said it was to do with the CCG. I think psych will prescribe initially then pass it over to my GP?

----------


## Suzi

Should do  :O:

----------

